# R34 gtr speedo cluster plugs needed



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone selling a damaged loom with speedo plug connectors . Need these for a modification process must be r34 gtr please get intouch. Thanks


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I may have this but will need to check


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

Please check and let me know thanks


----------

